# iBasso D2+ Boa - Now with Line Out



## Ntropic

iBasso

 Just as I went to the iBasso site to check out the old D2...

 Paint job looks a bit like ass compared to the old ones, in my opinion. Maybe I just like brushed, anodized aluminium, with uncoloured bevel on the face plate. I think the only difference is the Line Out function. Maybe some circuitry upgrade to match up the D10. I don't know.

 (How odd. The iBasso URL automatically gets truncated into 'iBasso'. Silly forum filters.)

 Official change log:
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iBasso* 
_Changes:
 Volume pot changed from ALPHAS'to ALPS', with new volume knob.
 Main filter caps changed from NCC's to Nichicon's
 Case changed from anodized finish to matt finish
 Line out function added
 Some minor changes on Amp and DAC sections_

 


 [size=xx-small]

 I have a feeling this thread won't last as long as one of jamato's threads.[/size]


----------



## Doodle07

yeah, i was considering buying a D2 or a D10, and i'd love to see how the D2+ and the D10 compare in terms of sound. I'm just hoping that headphone addict updates his monster portable amp/dac review thread with the d2+.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

The D2 is good, but IMO is nothing compared to the higher end DAC/Amps. At least that is my opinion from owning both the D2 and the Pico


----------



## Ntropic

Of course not. Otherwise it'd be priced like a higher end DAC/amp.

 It's all about price tiers.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Yes, but the D10 is supposed to be just as good or better than some of the higher end amps that cost 200 bucks more. So really the D2 isn't in the league of the D10. Then again, I haven't heard the D10 so this is just conjecture.


----------



## qusp

D2 vs D10 no contest IMO D10 FTW!!! 

 the sound of D10 is mush more refined; especially via optical or coax spdif. I found the D2 a bit boring myself and the D10 amp (standalone) is pretty close to pico stock and with topkit or OPA2350/AD8616 it exceeds it IMO


----------



## krmathis

I quite like the D2, especially considering its price tag.
 Not sure what changed in this + version, but doubt it is a degrade. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ntropic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iBasso
 <snip>
 (How odd. The iBasso URL automatically gets truncated into 'iBasso'. Silly forum filters.)_

 

It pull the title of the linked page, nothing more odd than so. Just normal around here...


----------



## TheMaestro335

Hello all,
 I just bought the D2 model 2weeks ago, and now they come out with a superior model. That is not good business to introduce a better model 2 weeks later. Does anybody know if this new version has better sound quality?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I doubt it has better sound quality, but the line out function seems pretty nice. That sucks man, Ask them if you can send it back for an upgrade, but it is a little more expensive (like 4 bucks).


----------



## TheMaestro335

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I doubt it has better sound quality, but the line out function seems pretty nice. That sucks man, Ask them if you can send it back for an upgrade, but it is a little more expensive (like 4 bucks)._

 

Is the line out optical/coax?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

No, it is where the imput is on the normal boa, so mini


----------



## x3sphere

I agree that there is no comparison between the D2 and D10, having owned both myself. I expect the D2+ to sound slightly better but it probably won't come close to the D10 still as it's in another league.


----------



## jamato8

I agree. There are a few small circuit changes and the line out and a better quality volume attenuator but I would expect the D10 with all the opamp options to shine. The D2 or D2+ is a small and convenient package though.


----------



## Ntropic

Not that the Cobra isn't a small and convenient package. Of course, opamp options make it worth significantly more. A better comparison might be between the D2 Viper and the Cobra.

 But why did they have to switch to that new ugly casing? I was almost desperate enough to buy a brand new D2, and then they discontinue it. I'd buy the new one if it weren't for the case.

 Oddly enough, it's just like Cowon's D2/D2+. The new one looks half as good for some small improvements. The only difference is that you're not flashing the D2 to D2+.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I actually like the looks of the new D2 better. I didn't like how shiny the old D2 was.


----------



## jamato8

The D10 has the flat finish and I really like it. No fingerprints and smudges all over the place and the finish seems to hold up to marring.


----------



## Ntropic

It's not the matte finish I mind, it's the matte finish combined with metallic finish that is bothering me. It looks a bit like plastic. At least with brushed anodized aluminium it looked, at a glance, right and proper. Oh, and they're shiny. I suppose it's a matter of personal preference (I've got a hard-on for dark greens and anodized aluminium). Also, not a fan of the new knob.

 I wonder how it'll know to pass out signals instead of taking it in? Line out appears to share the same plug as line in.


----------



## neddamttocs

I just orderd a green one  cant wait till it gets here.

 @ntropic ... only 22 dollars for shipping to canada from ibasso


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

TBH, the nob on the D2 sucked hard, this one looks like it is better.


----------



## jamato8

They are having the knobs "made" now with a set screw so they are of a much higher quality.


----------



## Ntropic

Really? How so? Hard to turn, imprecise, poorly fitted? Maybe I just like shiny things.

 $22 shipping + 169, which works out to about $210 CAD, before customs. That's getting dangerously close to Pico/D10 territory, if you ask me. I have to use my student loan money and left over job money _responsibly_, if you know what I mean.

 Can anybody comment on the sound differences between a D2 Viper and a D10 using the same opamps? Is it to be assumed that the opamp on the Boas are soldered?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

That isn't even close to Pico Territory, but I see what you mean about the D10, even though it would be over 300 cad I think.

 The D2 nob is slippery and hard to grip. While I thought at the time the sound adjustment was good, it doesn't make really precise small changes in the sound and goes up too fast, though I found good levels. If they improved that on the D2+, that is no small matter.


----------



## Ntropic

It occurs to me that the Pico is $500 or so for the DAC/amp, and not $300 as I thought (That'd be the standalone amp version). Anyways, $200 is close enough to $300 that I'd might as well buy the D10. In for a penny, in for a pound, as they say.

 I'm not really sure why you'd have problems with the control knob? Perhaps your fingers are sweaty/oily, or there's a lot of oil/grease left over from manufacturing on the knob? I can see that the ribbed knob on the D2+ will help with that.


----------



## jamato8

There isn't any oil left over. The knob, as with any of these, is small and with the ribbing on it, the grip is much better and with the set screw, if needed, taking off the volume control is much easier. I find the new knob much easier to use. The D2+ with the change in the power caps is reported to have better bass and a more transparent presentation of the sound.


----------



## neddamttocs

it cost me 254 CAD for a D2+ and a ipod LOD.

 not bad considering the conversion and shipping


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Let us know how it sounds, it could be a pretty sweet dac only for cheap if anything else. I have a feeling that the D2 amp is the weakness of the D2, and that the dac actually sounds really good.


----------



## neddamttocs

I received my D2+ today (no customs fees for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Ill wait till it has some proper burn-in but my first impressions are that it is much better then my nuforce icon mobile (with 300+ hours).


----------



## Coop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ntropic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how it'll know to pass out signals instead of taking it in? Line out appears to share the same plug as line in._

 

Correct, 1 connection for line in/out. My guess is they do it by detecting if certain connections are in place.


----------



## Ntropic

But how's it going to know the difference? It'll feel like a TRS plug regardless. I suppose it'll feel for an input signal, otherwise it sends line out.

 How quiet would a line signal be on something easy like A700s?


----------



## eXelero

ordered my gray D2+ yesterday. 300USD final price with shipping to Romania.
 hope it arrives soon


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eXelero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ordered my gray D2+ yesterday. 300USD final price with shipping to Romania.
 hope it arrives soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Wow that is really expensive....


----------



## eXelero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow that is really expensive...._

 

argh, sorry, typo...
 200USD total price, including shipment to RO.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eXelero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_argh, sorry, typo...
 200USD total price, including shipment to RO._

 

That sounds more like it.


----------



## barleyguy

How does the D2+ do as just a DAC? I've already got an amp that I love (the CTH), but need a USB DAC with line out. Has anyone bought one of these and used it as a DAC for another amp? How did it sound?


----------



## ABathingApe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eXelero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ordered my gray D2+ yesterday. 300USD final price with shipping to Romania.
 hope it arrives soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh God shipping cost you that much? It was 297 USD for my D10 to Canada. iBasso also can ship EMS if you ask, which may or may not have cost you less. BTW I think the green looks SIIIIICK.


----------



## eXelero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ABathingApe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh God shipping cost you that much? It was 297 USD for my D10 to Canada. iBasso also can ship EMS if you ask, which may or may not have cost you less. BTW I think the green looks SIIIIICK._

 

no, sorry, as mentioned above, it was a typo. it shipped to Romania @ 200 USD.

 everything went fine, it arrived in like 4-5 days to me in Romania, from Hong-Kong, via DHL. thank you, iBasso once again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah, well, I used to drive my HD555s with the hotaudio Bit Perfect DAC/Amp...I thought that was good enough... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all I can say now, after 10-20hrs of burning in, is that the D2+ is incomparable to the hotaudio product. shortly, it's in another league, regarding more or less everthing. since I am a little bit of a bass-freak, I ordered a pair of 1001 Denons. I'm sure that will be a great match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, guys, I can't just recommend this little (surprinsingly very small) jewel to anyone of you who want to get into the DAC/Amp scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing!


----------



## kchui999

I've had my D2 for about a year now, and I could really use a DAC with a line out to a separate amp for full-sized cans. I don't suppose the old D2's have a trade in value?


----------



## Nirvana1000

The new D2 has the line out function and it can be segrated into amp only,DAC only or both.Those are the main changes.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I got a bit of what you could call a "limited" budget, and was looking at the D2+ and the TotalBit Head. Which do you think would be the better buy? D2+ is just $10US more. I do like the looks of the D2+ better..


----------



## Wingsabr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.Pocalypse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a bit of what you could call a "limited" budget, and was looking at the D2+ and the TotalBit Head. Which do you think would be the better buy? D2+ is just $10US more. I do like the looks of the D2+ better.._

 

My review may help

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/i...review-455111/

 I don't have a bithead for comparison...


----------



## trentino

Anyone know if there will be any hiss when using D2+ Boa with IEM's like Shure 530 and Westone 3?


----------



## heishiro

more update on this D2+ ?


----------



## baka1969

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know if there will be any hiss when using D2+ Boa with IEM's like Shure 530 and Westone 3?_

 

I like the D2+ Boa. My only quibble has been a higher hoise floor than I would have liked. I've gotten a slight hiss from all my IEMs and headphones to varying degrees depending on impedence. This is compared to my Headroom Micro Amp which is pretty quiet. I'm very sensitive to those type of things. That said, it's quieter than the Nuforce and the Airhead I've had before. The positives more than outweigh any nits I'd pick.


----------



## heishiro

@baka1969

 how does the d2+ boa sounds with grado?


----------



## baka1969

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *heishiro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@baka1969

 how does the d2+ boa sounds with grado?_

 

Hi,

 Actually the D2+ Boa sounds great with the Grado. I think it sounds at least pretty good with everything I have except the Senn. Which it has a difficult time driving to it's potential. I think the iBasso is a bit more forward than the Headroom Micro and compliments the Grado sound.


----------



## junclj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trentino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know if there will be any hiss when using D2+ Boa with IEM's like Shure 530 and Westone 3?_

 

I was just owned a D2+ two days ago and its sound great with my SE530. The sound is getting better after I burn-in the amp for two nights.


----------



## heishiro

@junclj,

 how do you burn in you just plug it to pc and play as a Dac?


----------



## supern0va

hi... does anyone have a picture of the d2+ circuitboard pls? Thanks.


----------



## marckuypers

I also bought the D2+ yesterday. I now have this combo ( when the Ibasso arrives):

 Cowon S9 
 Ibasso D2+
 Sennheiser IE8
 Cardas mini to mini ( the cheapest one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 What do u guys think of it?


----------



## heishiro

Quote:


 What do u guys think of it? 
 

i think the S9 is enough to power the IE8
 just let us know if there will be sound diff.


----------



## marckuypers

I will let you guys now for sure when I receive it


----------



## heishiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marckuypers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will let you guys now for sure when I receive it_

 

i already audition the D2+ boa before and i hear no diff with amp and no amp
 using my old Zen and Ms1i. thats why i didnt buy. but now im still thinking to 
 buy the D2+ for my laptop and use as a dac, and maybe sometimes to be used
 as portable amp


----------



## marckuypers

I guess its all relative. I used to have an integrated Accuphase E406V amp and an Accuphase DP55V Cd Player. One of those dudes from Accuphase shipped a $10.000 DAC to me once to audition at home. You could hear a difference definitely, but was it worth the 10.000 more???? No way.

 I guess its indeed some kind of placebo effect. Had the same with my Siltech cables at home


----------



## headfever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marckuypers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess its all relative. I used to have an integrated Accuphase E406V amp and an Accuphase DP55V Cd Player. One of those dudes from Accuphase shipped a $10.000 DAC to me once to audition at home. You could hear a difference definitely, but was it worth the 10.000 more???? No way.

 I guess its indeed some kind of placebo effect. Had the same with my Siltech cables at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

With the hi end audio equipt, 5%of sound improvement, could cost 100% price higher, it is no strange.


----------



## marckuypers

I just got my D2+ and boy are they fast with shipping and it looks awesome. Now time for testing with my Cowon S9 and Sennheiser IE8 combo


----------



## trentino

Any impressions yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marckuypers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got my D2+ and boy are they fast with shipping and it looks awesome. Now time for testing with my Cowon S9 and Sennheiser IE8 combo_


----------



## marckuypers

Haven't had time to listen to it a lot yet. But from the first hour of listening: wow.
 It even made my Nokia N900 sound great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will update more if I have listened to it a lot longer.
 I now have another worry lol : keep the Cardas HPI or change it to Moon Audio blue or silver. Any ideas on that one?


----------



## trentino

I'm looking for an upgrade to the T3, and I use TF10 and Shure 530. I wonder if D2+ Boa will be an upgrade or not. It's a hard decision - T3 sounds good for all iem's I've tried, and it's cheap, and most upgrades (Pico slim, Shadow etc) cost like $300 more than T3. Wonder if it's worth it. Anyone tried both T3 and D2+ Boa with iems?


----------

